# Sticky  V2 Loudspeaker Kit $299.95 a Pair Including Free Mills Upgrade



## Creative Sound

We are pleased to announce the V series of loudspeaker kits. The V2 is the second of three and uses a pair of VWR126X and the new LD22 tweeter and fits into a standard 0.50 cu ft cabinet. If you don't want to build your own then the Parts Express cabinets are available. These were used for the product's development. 

From now till Christmas we are including the Mills resistor option at no charge for all orders.









Other upgrade options including cabinet damping material, wire, and Duelund resistors and Obbligato and Mundorf capacitors are also available. The various Parts Express 0.50 cu ft cabinets are also available.


----------



## RAW

New CSS speaker kits as shown below photo.
V1 Mid Tweeter
V2 Mid Tweeter Mid
V3 Tweeter Mid Woofer 
V2MLTL Mid Tweeter Mid









V2 speaker

















Now the acoustic info for the V2 speaker kit.

V2 frequency response from 0-40 off axis 200hz and up









V2 Crossover point with frequency response 200hz up 5db graph.This is a closer look in scaled view.









Below next 2 graphs show 0-40 off axis for the V2 speaker with both LD22C plus LD22F tweeters.This shows the response differences between the 2 tweeters for the V2.

V2 frequency response 0-40 off axis LD22C tweeter 









V2 frequency response 0-40 off axis LD22F tweeter









V2 impedance for the SLOT ported cabinet tuned to 68hz









V2 Speaker kit options are available from CSS contact for pricing
V2 speaker kit









V2 speaker kit with Mills resistors









V2 speaker kit with Acoustic foam and damper pads









V2 speaker kit Mills resistors Acoustic foam and Damper pads









V2 speaker kit Mills resistors Acoustic foam Damper pads Obbligato 630V capacitors 16G Teflon Silver wire









V2 speaker kit Dueland resistors Acoustic foam Damper pads Obbligato 630V capacitors 16G Teflon Silver wire









V2 speaker kit Mills resistors Acoustic foam Damper pads Obbligato 630V capacitors 16G DHLabs 14G wire









V2 speaker kit Dueland resistors Acoustic foam Damper pads Obbligato 630V capacitors 16G DHLabs 14G wire









First time offered from CSS Mundorf EVO capacitors.See options below offered for the V2 speaker kit.

V2 speaker kit with Mundorf EVO capacitors Mills resistors Teflon Silver 16G wire









V2 speaker kit with Mundorf EVO capacitors Mills resistors DHLabs 14G wire









V2 speaker kit with Mundorf EVO capacitors Dueland resistors Teflon Silver 16G wire









V2 speaker kit with Mundorf EVO capacitors Dueland resistors DHLabs 14G wire









V2 speaker kit with Mundorf EVO capacitors Dueland resistors Teflon Silver 16G wire with Acoustic foam Damper pads









V2 speaker kit with Mundorf EVO capacitors Dueland resistors DHLabs 14G wire with Acoustic foam Damper pads


----------

